
Show HN: Engineering group to help medical staff against Covid-19 - charleshe
We&#x27;ve created an engineering group to help in the event of a severe COVID-19 crisis.<p>Right now we have engineers, PhDs, and the owner of a manufacturing company, with a supply chain and offices in New York, Florida, and Taiwan.<p>The idea behind the group is that a COVID-19 outbreak might be something our medical system hasn&#x27;t seen before. There may be shortages or special needs of medical equipment and other resources. We think we can help by building certain devices.<p>We probably can&#x27;t build ICUs, but we could provide real help to a burdened medical front-line in a crisis. We&#x27;re doing this in a deliberate and pragmatic way, informed by medical opinion.<p>Right now, we&#x27;re looking for more help—anyone with project management, engineering as well as non-technical experience.<p>We&#x27;re especially looking for doctors, particularly those with emergency room, triage experience, or who have (are) dealing with the current outbreak.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, please get in touch. My email is in my profile.
======
jamram82
Please post it in reddit/r/covid19. There might be more interested parties
there.

~~~
charleshe
Thank you for suggesting this, I posted this in the main comment thread.

------
davidtsong
Sent you an email!

